# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Prvo vađenje osobne

## Ripcord

Nije mi izbacila tražilica ništa, pa da priupitam ovako. Daklem, stariji je postao punoljetan i sad će ići vaditi osobnu, a nema nijedan važeći dokument s fotografijom (ima negdje staru putovnicu koja je istekla prije nekoliko godina, ali i tako je znači klinac na fotki bio), a piše na MUP-ovim stranicama da to treba zbog provjere identiteta.

Ima tko kakvih iskustava u ovom slučaju, mislim, pretpostavljam da nije prvi koji vadi osobnu bez, primjerice, važeće putovnice?!

----------


## sirius

Za dijete bez isprava sa fotografijom roditelji potvrduju identitet izjavom.
Ali svakako podnesite zahtjev PRIJE navrsenih 18 godina!!
---------///
Prilikom podnošenja zahtjeva za izdavanje osobne iskaznice potrebno je:
izvršiti uplatu ovisno o odabranom postupku izdavanja
dati na uvid ranije izdanu osobnu iskaznicu ili drugu javnu ispravu kojom se može provjeriti identitet i hrvatsko državljanstvo podnositelja zahtjeva (javna isprava s fotografijom, a identitet djece koja ne posjeduju osobne isprave potvrđuju roditelji svojom izjavom). 
priložiti 1 fotografiju u boji dimenzija 3,5 cm x 4,5 cm
potpisati Ugovor o davanju usluga certificiranja 
Prilikom zamjene osobne iskaznice kojoj je istekao rok važenja potrebno je priložiti staru osobnu iskaznicu koja se poništava i vraća.
Ako podnositelju zahtjeva nije već izdana osobna iskaznica ili putovnica Republike Hrvatske, a nije upisan u maticu rođenih na području Republike Hrvatske, potrebno je službenoj osobi dati na uvid inozemni izvadak iz matice rođenih ili rodni list. 
Osoba čije se ime i prezime sastoji od više riječi, koje se zbog broja slova koja sadrže ne mogu upisati u prostor za upis imena i prezimena, u obrazac osobne iskaznice upisat će se one riječi osobnog imena koje je osoba izjavom pred matičarom odredila za uporabu u pravnom prometu.

----------


## sirius

I ponesite tu staru putovnicu.

----------


## Anemona

Zašto ne i ranije vaditi osobnu. Dijete je vadilo sa 8 godina i nije trebalo nikakav dokument sa slikom.

----------


## jelena.O

Pa zar s 2 8 navšnih ne mora imati svakodnevno osobnu kod sebe

----------


## Ripcord

Budući da s tatom nema nikakav kontakt, a trebao je (barem za putovnicu tu prije) i on biti prisutan pri vađenju, odlučila sam da je bolje da pričeka 18 kad će moći sve sam.

I navršio je 18 već.

----------


## Ripcord

> Za dijete bez isprava sa fotografijom roditelji potvrduju identitet izjavom.
> Ali svakako podnesite zahtjev PRIJE navrsenih 18 godina!!
> ---------///
> Prilikom podnošenja zahtjeva za izdavanje osobne iskaznice potrebno je:
> izvršiti uplatu ovisno o odabranom postupku izdavanja
> dati na uvid ranije izdanu osobnu iskaznicu ili drugu javnu ispravu kojom se može provjeriti identitet i hrvatsko državljanstvo podnositelja zahtjeva (javna isprava s fotografijom, a identitet djece koja ne posjeduju osobne isprave potvrđuju roditelji svojom izjavom). 
> priložiti 1 fotografiju u boji dimenzija 3,5 cm x 4,5 cm
> potpisati Ugovor o davanju usluga certificiranja 
> Prilikom zamjene osobne iskaznice kojoj je istekao rok važenja potrebno je priložiti staru osobnu iskaznicu koja se poništava i vraća.
> ...


Sirius i dalje onda ne znam jel moram i ja s njim iako ima 18 već ili što? U ovom slučaju pretpostavljam da barem ne mora uključivati oca s kojim ne komunicira?!

----------


## Beti3

Osobnu iskaznicu moraju imati sa 16 godina. Ne znam kako će proći na mupu ako je već punoljetan. Roditelji tada ne trebaju i ne smiju, što prije to trebate učiniti.
Kako ste riješili zdravstveno osiguranje bez osobne? Da li ga je škola prijavila na HZZO?

----------


## Ripcord

Ne sa 16, nego s 18: (2) Osoba s navršenih 18 godina života s prijavljenim prebivalištem u Republici Hrvatskoj mora ishoditi osobnu iskaznicu.

Nikad ništa nismo u vezi zdravstvenog obavljali, normalno se školuje i i tako ima osiguranje kao i svi učenici.

----------


## sirius

> Budući da s tatom nema nikakav kontakt, a trebao je (barem za putovnicu tu prije) i on biti prisutan pri vađenju, odlučila sam da je bolje da pričeka 18 kad će moći sve sam.
> 
> I navršio je 18 već.


Bojim se da je u prekrsaju. Zovi mup i provjeri.

----------


## jelena.O

Bila je tema od jedne cure,ali mislim da nije bilo rješenje dato

----------


## Beti3

Moj je sa 18 godina nosio potvrdu o redovnom školovanju i tiskanicu1 na hzzo čim je napunio 18. Možda su sada umrežene škole i hzzo, pa više ne treba.
Neimanje osobne je prekršaj, tako da se raspitaj prije nego ga samog pošalješ na mup. Mogao bi imati problema.

----------


## Lili75

Ja bih obavezno išla s njim na MUP, ne bih ga sama poslala. Čemu? 
pa radi MUP i u satima poslije posla.

----------


## jelena.O

rdi i na črnomercu osobne, ai u Dubravi u MUP

----------


## umiljata

https://www.mup.hr/gradjani/osobna-iskaznica

----------


## Lili75

bome ste u prekršaju.

----------


## Cathy

Meni je istekla a nisam skužila. Došla sam nakon 6 mjeseci i ništa mi se nije dogodilo.  :Smile: 
Ja bi otišla sa njim, a ako netko radi problem tražila bi nadređenu osobu i objasnila situaciju sa ocem.

----------


## Vrci

Mojoj susjedi je policija dosla doma, obavijestiti ju da ima nevazecu osobnu (istekla neko vrijeme) i da mora po novu. Ne znam jel morala platiti kakvu kaznu

----------


## Ripcord

Evo saznala sve, rekli su da nije nikakav problem, samo neka dođem ja s njim! Pa eto, da znaju i oni kojima će eventualno trebati u budućnosti  :Smile:

----------


## ninochka

i meni je istekla i nije bilo nikakve drame. može izvaditi sam, al koliko znam mora ponijeti stari dokument, ukoliko ga ima (a ima)

znači može se i na črnomercu izvaditi? nije sve samo u petrinjskoj?

----------


## tangerina

moj je prijatelj sa 20 i nešto izvadio prvu osobnu, isto ga nitko nije tukao niti je trebao platit kaznu

----------


## Lili75

> Evo saznala sve, rekli su da nije nikakav problem, samo neka dođem ja s njim! Pa eto, da znaju i oni kojima će eventualno trebati u budućnosti


pa to smo i sugerirali- da odeš ti s njim  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

> i meni je istekla i nije bilo nikakve drame. može izvaditi sam, al koliko znam mora ponijeti stari dokument, ukoliko ga ima (a ima)
> 
> znači može se i na črnomercu izvaditi? nije sve samo u petrinjskoj?


Je ja sam vadila u ljeto

----------


## Vrijeska

> rdi i na črnomercu osobne, ai u Dubravi u MUP


U Dubravi više ne.
Preselili u Heinzelovu ...

----------


## babyboys

> Budući da s tatom nema nikakav kontakt, a trebao je (barem za putovnicu tu prije) i on biti prisutan pri vađenju, odlučila sam da je bolje da pričeka 18 kad će moći sve sam.
> 
> I navršio je 18 već.



Ripcord, moj najstariji isto nema kontakta s bioloskim ocem. Ja sam otisla czss, tamo predala zahtjev zaodobravanje izdavanja osobne, bila sam ja na razgovoazgovoru, pa onda on sam. I dobili smo rhjesenje s kojim smam ja pokupuila osobnu. Ali on je imao 15 godina

----------


## emily

> Mojoj susjedi je policija dosla doma, obavijestiti ju da ima nevazecu osobnu (istekla neko vrijeme) i da mora po novu. Ne znam jel morala platiti kakvu kaznu


ako ste e.građanin, mailom dođe obavijest o skorom isteku osobne/vozačke/registracije vozila isl.

----------


## Ripcord

> Ripcord, moj najstariji isto nema kontakta s bioloskim ocem. Ja sam otisla czss, tamo predala zahtjev zaodobravanje izdavanja osobne, bila sam ja na razgovoazgovoru, pa onda on sam. I dobili smo rhjesenje s kojim smam ja pokupuila osobnu. Ali on je imao 15 godina


Ma ja nisam nikad htjela ni u što uplitati državu, niti sam tražila alimenatciju niti išta drugo, ali i ovo je korisno saznanje za druge, hvala na informaciji!

----------


## ninochka

> ako ste e.građanin, mailom dođe obavijest o skorom isteku osobne/vozačke/registracije vozila isl.


ali ne i za dječje putovnice koje sam ja vadila, jelda? Ili ja nisam našla

----------


## emily

> ali ne i za dječje putovnice koje sam ja vadila, jelda? Ili ja nisam našla


e to ne znam

ali ispravak mog netocnog navoda
na mejl dodje obavijest da imas poruku u inboxu na e.gradjanin

----------


## jelena.O

Veliki je na granici punoljetnosti. Skoro mu istice osobna. Ima mogucnost da i sam vadi osobnu ali u duboko ljeto kad planira ne biti tu. Nove dokumente treba prijaviti radi jednog puta . a sad pitanje ako skalkuliram da predamo papire prije punoljetnosti jel onda isto vazi jedan predaje drugi toditelj kipi osobnu. Ili ako kalkilaciju pomaknemo za koji dan tjedan jel mozemo predati papire za odobnu kao da je maloljetan a on sam pokupi ko punoljetan.

----------


## jelena.O

Sad sam se sjetila s onim papiricem koji se dobi kod predaje papira za osnobnu ne moze se van hrvatske?

----------


## babyboys

Nazoves sutra muč i sve ih to fino pitaš

----------


## jelena.O

u kojem obliku mora biti potvrda o plaćanju papir ili može biti pdf na mobitelu?

aha i s bijelim papirićem se ne može van Hrvatske

----------

